# 034MOTORSPORT DENSITY LINE ADJUSTABLE UPPER CONTROL ARM TRACK SPEC KIT Now Available!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We are excited to announce the release of our new Density Line Track Spec Upper Control Arms for the B5/B6/B7/C5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & A6/S6/RS6
*
https://store.034motorsport.com/034motorsport-density-line-track-spec-adjustable-upper-control-arm-kit-b5-b6-b7-c5-audi-a4-s4-rs4-a6-s6-rs6.html​
034Motorsport's Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arm Kit for Audi B5/B6/B7 and C5 chassis replaces the fixed factory front upper control arms to allow for precise, independent camber adjustments. These arms are perfect for those who track their cars and are looking for adjustability to dial-in more negative camber for improved front end cornering grip, improved feel, and better control of suspension geometry from higher durometer inner rubber bushings.









Featuring CNC-machined billet aluminum construction, high-durometer rubber bushings, and genuine Aurora spherical rod ends, Density Line Adjustable Control Arms limit unwanted deflection in the suspension, resulting in tighter handling and more precise steering response than even brand new factory control arms can offer.

*Benefits*

Gain Negative Camber for Increased Cornering Grip, Better Turn-In, and Improved Handling
Complete, Drop-In Replacement for Factory Control Arms
Precisely Adjust Camber Independently at Each Front Wheel
Reduce Deflection to Maintain Suspension Geometry Under Load
Improve Handling Feel & Steering Precision










*Features*

-1.2 to -3.0 Degrees of Adjustment vs. Factory Arms
CNC-Machined Billet Aluminum Arms for Strength
High-Durometer Rubber Bushings (65 Durometer)
Genuine Aurora Spherical Rod Ends
Black Anodized Finish for Durability
Rebuildable Design

*What's Included*

Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms - Front (Left & Right)
Adjustable Front Upper Control Arms - Rear (Left & Right)
Rubber Dust Boots (Set of 4)










*Application Guide*

1996-2008 Audi A4 (B5/B6/B7)
2000-2008 Audi S4 (B5/B6/B7)
2001-2005 Audi Allroad (C5)
Arms ship with everything pictured and assembled, price for one kit for one front suspension.

*Rebuild Kits*: We now offer complete rebuild kits for these control arms here: Rebuild Kit, Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arm

Please Note: Do not install the heim joints with less than eight threads engaged in the control arm. Fewer than eight threads of engagement can cause failure of the part. 034Motorsport will not be responsible for installation errors. If your alignment requires that you must have less than 8 threads of engagement, please contact us. Under no circumstances should the car be driven with less than 8 threads engaged!

Also, for vehicles with aluminum uprights, there must be a minimum of six threads visible between the heim joint lock nut and the outside end of the threads when the lock nut is fully tightened. Threading the heim joint into the arm with less than six threads visible between the lock nut and heim joint body may cause contact between the heim joint lock nut and the suspension upright, causing damage and potential failure. Tighten M10 pan head allen bolt to 45 ft/lbs with blue loctite.

*Available at our website, ECSTuning, and hundreds of our vendors around the world!*


----------

